# The Pink Book?



## Carol

I recently picked up a copy of the Pink Book, and I have really been enjoying going through it all.

So that has made me curious...how have you used the Pink Book in your training and/or teaching?


----------



## Brian Johns

Carol Kaur said:


> I recently picked up a copy of the Pink Book, and I have really been enjoying going through it all.
> 
> So that has made me curious...how have you used the Pink Book in your training and/or teaching?



I use it more as an historical reference than anything else. I just enjoy digging it out and looking at it and comparing it to what Professor was doing in the late 1990's. There are definite differences and one can see where he evolved to more fine and subtle movements. A lot of what's in the Pink Book seemed to be more designed for the Physical Education type classes and if I recall correctly, there are competition rules in there as well.

Take care,
Brian Johns


----------



## Morgan

Carol Kaur said:


> I recently picked up a copy of the Pink Book, and I have really been enjoying going through it all.
> 
> So that has made me curious...how have you used the Pink Book in your training and/or teaching?


 
Hello Ms. Kaur,

I just got a copy of the "Modern Arnis: Philippines Martial Arts - Stick Fighting" a couple of months ago.  After reading through it very carefully, I determined that provided some critical information involving the arly-on thinking of Professor Presas.  It also provided me with some important background information about the art and techniques that he used as the foundation of the Modern Arnis System.  With a keen eye and some serious practice I would suggest that there are some very significant insights that can be gleaned from the book.

I was only able to attend a few seminars with Professor in the middle to late 1990's.  My primary art is a karate based system and I needed the book in order to find some of the earlier ideas that had become so ingrained in his approach that he didn't think to actively teach them by the time I was attending his seminars.  My primary instructor wasn't aware of these key components since she was teaching Modern Arnis as an 'add-on art' which was intended to supplement our karate system.
I'd be happy to share/exchange some ideas with you privately if you're so inclined.

Sincerely,

Morgan


----------



## Dan Anderson

Hi Carol,

What I like about the pink book - the cane anyos are demonstrated in them and in the section called "Other forms of arnis fighting" the actions are demonstrated with espada y daga (stick & dagger) applications.  This gives a clue to RP's early training.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Xue Sheng

Carol

If you do not mind the intrusion of an old CMA guy that does not train any Filipino Martial Arts (but live on the North Shore many years ago) what is the pink book?

XS


----------



## Rich Parsons

Xue Sheng said:


> Carol
> 
> If you do not mind the intrusion of an old CMA guy that does not train any Filipino Martial Arts (but live on the North Shore many years ago) what is the pink book?
> 
> XS




XS,

In this thread: http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/sh...rsons+pink+book+stick+fighting+edition&page=7

The first post on the 7th page (* Standrad display settings *) I have a post that details the US version. Datu Dieter has a post after mine that explains the 4th edition from the PI or RP as one prefers.


----------



## Rich Parsons

This post from the thread I referenced in the above post:



Morgan said:


> Thank you for your very through reply, I appriciate it, Mr. Parsons.  With regard to your comment:
> 
> "For someone who seems to understand a lot about Modern Arnis and knows alot about the history and knows the "right" Questions to ask, or the "Right" things to be ... , ."
> 
> Thanks again... I know a lot because I've read a lot. I had a very good teacher who taught Kenpo and then added Modern Arnis to our system as an 'add on and backup art' because she believed that the Kenpo weapons training wasn't as complete as it could be from her perspective. 12 years of training under a single instructor and program tends to develop a strong background if the student is alive, alert and curious - I am all 3.
> 
> I'll get a copy of the book and then read it several times cover to cover. The "pink book" designation was useless to me, but your complete citation makes it very easy for me to obtain a copy:
> -------------------------------------------------------
> Modern Arnis
> Philippine MArtial Art
> "Stick Fighting"
> 
> Cover Art is GM Remy Presas and Roland Dantes at Madison Square Garden, 1976
> 
> 1st US. Edition
> by: Remy Amador Presas
> Founder of Modern Arnis
> 
> ISBN:
> 0-9657796-0-2
> 
> 
> First Philipines Edition, 1974
> 2nd Printing, April 1975
> 3rd Printing, July 1975
> 4th Printing, August 1978
> 5th Printing, December 1980
> 6th Printing, September 1993
> 
> First US Edition, April 1997
> -------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> For those of us who are not WMAA members and who have not gained access to some of the coded, insider phrases, the need for a citation shouldn't be a surprise...
> 
> Respectfully,
> 
> Morgan



Just to clarify I am not a WMAA member. 





Morgan said:


> Hello Ms. Kaur,
> 
> I just got a copy of the "Modern Arnis: Philippines Martial Arts - Stick Fighting" a couple of months ago. After reading through it very carefully, I determined that provided some critical information involving the arly-on thinking of Professor Presas. It also provided me with some important background information about the art and techniques that he used as the foundation of the Modern Arnis System. With a keen eye and some serious practice I would suggest that there are some very significant insights that can be gleaned from the book.
> 
> I was only able to attend a few seminars with Professor in the middle to late 1990's. My primary art is a karate based system and I needed the book in order to find some of the earlier ideas that had become so ingrained in his approach that he didn't think to actively teach them by the time I was attending his seminars. My primary instructor wasn't aware of these key components since she was teaching Modern Arnis as an 'add-on art' which was intended to supplement our karate system.
> I'd be happy to share/exchange some ideas with you privately if you're so inclined.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Morgan




Once again, I have to say Morgan for someone who has not trained a lot in this art, and only seen a couple of seminars and had an instructor in Kenpo I assume it is Kenpo Karate of some version based upon your comments, that you seem to be well educated and present your arguements like a professor. You also speak as if you are quite skilled in Modern Arnis and then go out of your way to state you are not. I am still confused by all this.  It has me very intrigued. I do hope I have the benefit of meeting you some day. I think the conversations would be enlightening. 

Thanks


----------



## Rich Parsons

Carol Kaur said:


> I recently picked up a copy of the Pink Book, and I have really been enjoying going through it all.
> 
> So that has made me curious...how have you used the Pink Book in your training and/or teaching?



Carol,

In our school we have are requirements for rank. We teach from this. We also reference the books and the first series of video tapes for additional work and historical references. I like the book myself. 

Thanks


----------



## Xue Sheng

Rich Parsons said:


> XS,
> 
> In this thread: http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/sh...rsons+pink+book+stick+fighting+edition&page=7
> 
> The first post on the 7th page (* Standrad display settings *) I have a post that details the US version. Datu Dieter has a post after mine that explains the 4th edition from the PI or RP as one prefers.


 
Thank you :asian:


----------



## arnisador

Xue Sheng said:


> If you do not mind the intrusion of an old CMA guy that does not train any Filipino Martial Arts (but live on the North Shore many years ago) what is the pink book?



A 1974 pink-covered over-sized paperback book published in the Phil. The cover of my copy (3rd printing, 1975, marked "NOT FOR EXPORT--PUNISHABLE BY LAW" and signed by the author and someone else whose name is hard to read) says:

_Modern Arnis
Philippine Martial Art
"STICK FIGHTING"_

(subtitled "_PHILIPPINE STYLE OF STICKFIGHTING_" on the title page inside). It has both line drawings and grainy B&W photos and represents one of the earliest records of Modern Arnis as such. It and the Yellow Book, published here in the States through Ohara and still on the shelves at the Borders Books nearest me, are the main books on Modern Arnis by the founder of the art. (There are books by others, and DVDs by the founder and others.) It includes some techniques rarely taught (explicitly) later on, including defense against staves, pistol disarms, and sacrifice sweeps (the foot-hooks), but the emphasis is on a survey of and introduction to Modern Arnis techniques and practice.

It's something of an artifact for us! I have the 3rd Printing, July 1975, of the 1974 1st edition, and unlike Mr. Parson's comment in the other thread, mine has a cover picture of the Professor in a RH low backhand strike/RH high forehand chamber (like in single sinawali) pose, alone.



Rich Parsons said:


> Just to clarify I am not a WMAA member.



We'd be happy to have you, though!


----------



## Rich Parsons

arnisador said:


> A 1974 pink-covered over-sized paperback book published in the Phil. The cover of my copy (3rd printing, 1975, marked "NOT FOR EXPORT--PUNISHABLE BY LAW" and signed by the author and someone else whose name is hard to read) says:
> 
> _Modern Arnis
> Philippine Martial Art
> "STICK FIGHTING"_
> 
> (subtitled "_PHILIPPINE STYLE OF STICKFIGHTING_" on the title page inside). It has both line drawings and grainy B&W photos and represents one of the earliest records of Modern Arnis as such. It and the Yellow Book, published here in the States through Ohara and still on the shelves at the Borders Books nearest me, are the main books on Modern Arnis by the founder of the art. (There are books by others, and DVDs by the founder and others.) It includes some techniques rarely taught (explicitly) later on, including defense against staves, pistol disarms, and sacrifice sweeps (the foot-hooks), but the emphasis is on a survey of and introduction to Modern Arnis techniques and practice.
> 
> It's something of an artifact for us! I have the 3rd Printing, July 1975, of the 1974 1st edition, and unlike Mr. Parson's comment in the other thread, mine has a cover picture of the Professor in a RH low backhand strike/RH high forehand chamber (like in single sinawali) pose, alone.
> 
> 
> 
> We'd be happy to have you, though!



It is nice to have this older copy. 

And Jeff you and others of the WMAA are my friends, and I train with you, as I will train with anyone who has an open mind and or is at least polite to me. Those that are not poliate or are insulting I do not support with my time or efforts. :asian:


----------



## arnisador

Rich Parsons said:


> It is nice to have this older copy.



Yes, someone we both know is very jealous of my copy!

(I meant to say RH low, LH high above.)


----------



## Bear

I got my Pink Book in 1980. It is still a valuable reference for me.
In the 80s I would teach the local neighborhood kids using the pink book as my guide. The kids in turn became training partners for me. In those days the Professor would come to Portland two or three times a year. The book helped us through the in-between times.

Tim Dawdy


----------



## Carol

Morgan said:


> Hello Ms. Kaur,
> 
> I just got a copy of the "Modern Arnis: Philippines Martial Arts - Stick Fighting" a couple of months ago.  After reading through it very carefully, I determined that provided some critical information involving the arly-on thinking of Professor Presas.  It also provided me with some important background information about the art and techniques that he used as the foundation of the Modern Arnis System.  With a keen eye and some serious practice I would suggest that there are some very significant insights that can be gleaned from the book.
> 
> I was only able to attend a few seminars with Professor in the middle to late 1990's.  My primary art is a karate based system and I needed the book in order to find some of the earlier ideas that had become so ingrained in his approach that he didn't think to actively teach them by the time I was attending his seminars.  My primary instructor wasn't aware of these key components since she was teaching Modern Arnis as an 'add-on art' which was intended to supplement our karate system.
> I'd be happy to share/exchange some ideas with you privately if you're so inclined.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Morgan



Hi Morgan,

Please call me Carol, I'm just a student.    Interesting to hear your input.  As far as sharing privately, I prefer my discussions in the open for the time being, but thanks for the offer.  

Thats interesting that you have studied Modern Arnis as an art to compliment your main style....I think that gets a lot of people in to the Filipino styles.  Lucky you for having met the Professor, sadly he passed away before I even began MA training.


----------



## Carol

Dan Anderson said:


> Hi Carol,
> 
> What I like about the pink book - the cane anyos are demonstrated in them and in the section called "Other forms of arnis fighting" the actions are demonstrated with espada y daga (stick & dagger) applications.  This gives a clue to RP's early training.
> 
> Yours,
> Dan Anderson



Always good to hear from you, Professor Anderson.  

That is VERY interesting.  I learned a tiny bit about the Presas family system at a recent seminar with Mr. Brian Zawilinski and Mr. Bram Frank...needless to say it made very interested in learning more.


----------



## Carol

Xue Sheng said:


> Carol
> 
> If you do not mind the intrusion of an old CMA guy that does not train any Filipino Martial Arts (but live on the North Shore many years ago) what is the pink book?
> 
> XS





Rich Parsons said:


> XS,
> 
> In this thread: http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/sh...rsons+pink+book+stick+fighting+edition&page=7
> 
> The first post on the 7th page (* Standrad display settings *) I have a post that details the US version. Datu Dieter has a post after mine that explains the 4th edition from the PI or RP as one prefers.




Awww geee Rich, maybe we should have told XueSheng it was a secret Filipino weapon?   

Just kidding XS!  Please don't feel shy about asking questions either.



Rich Parsons said:


> Carol,
> 
> In our school we have are requirements for rank. We teach from this. We also reference the books and the first series of video tapes for additional work and historical references. I like the book myself.
> 
> Thanks



Thats very interesting that it plays that much of a role in your school, Rich.   I hear of some folks that are interested in it more from a historical perspective...but I think its cool that the book is very much "alive" in your school


----------



## Carol

Bear said:


> I got my Pink Book in 1980. It is still a valuable reference for me.
> In the 80s I would teach the local neighborhood kids using the pink book as my guide. The kids in turn became training partners for me. In those days the Professor would come to Portland two or three times a year. The book helped us through the in-between times.
> 
> Tim Dawdy




Welcome to Martial Talk, Mr. Dawdy!  Very glad you found us, and thanks for sharing your own story.   Looking forward to hearing more from you sir. :asian:


----------



## Xue Sheng

Carol Kaur said:


> Awww geee Rich, maybe we should have told XueSheng it was a secret Filipino weapon?
> 
> Just kidding XS! Please don't feel shy about asking questions either.


 
You can't fool me, I already assumed that this whole book and post reference thing that Rich gave me was just a cover-up for a secret Filipino weapon. :uhyeah:


And thanks.


----------



## Morgan

Rich Parsons said:


> This post from the thread I referenced in the above post:
> 
> Just to clarify I am not a WMAA member.
> 
> Once again, I have to say Morgan for someone who has not trained a lot in this art, and only seen a couple of seminars and had an instructor in Kenpo I assume it is Kenpo Karate of some version based upon your comments, that you seem to be well educated and present your arguements like a professor. You also speak as if you are quite skilled in Modern Arnis and then go out of your way to state you are not. I am still confused by all this. It has me very intrigued. I do hope I have the benefit of meeting you some day. I think the conversations would be enlightening.
> 
> Thanks


 
Dear Master Parsons,

Why do we need to revisit old ground already covered?  Here is what i've said in the past to your same questioning comment:

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Morgan* 

 
_Thank you for your very through reply, I appriciate it, Mr. Parsons. With regard to your comment:

"For someone who seems to understand a lot about Modern Arnis and knows alot about the history and knows the "right" Questions to ask, or the "Right" things to be ... , ."

Thanks again... I know a lot because I've read a lot. I had a very good teacher who taught Kenpo and then added Modern Arnis to our system as an 'add on and backup art' because she believed that the Kenpo weapons training wasn't as complete as it could be from her perspective. 12 years of training under a single instructor and program tends to develop a strong background if the student is alive, alert and curious - I am all 3.

I'll get a copy of the book and then read it several times cover to cover. The "pink book" designation was useless to me, but your complete citation makes it very easy for me to obtain a copy:
-------------------------------------------------------
Modern Arnis
Philippine MArtial Art
"Stick Fighting"
_


Ok, let's expand just a bit.  I've been training in martial arts for the past 21 years and began when I was 12 years old.  By the time I got to my first seminar with Professor Presas, I wasn't a martial arts novice.  My instructor would not allow any of her students to attend a Modern Arnis seminar until we had a minimum of 1 years worth of training and we had mastered the 12 strikes, 2 counters for each strike (empty hand as well as single stick)  plus we were skilled in redonda, single, double and reverse sinawali.  Therfore when I got to my first seminar with Professor, 
I was a knowledgable student of the art.  My training with Professor has been compounded by my multiple seminar experiences with each of the following instructors, PG Tom Bolden, Guro Dan Inosanto, GT Leo Gaje and GM Bobby Taboada in that order.

I choose to ask questions rather than make statements.  I'm not an "expert" in Modern Arnis.  I'm an experienced student who wants to know more and learn more.  I seek out people who might be able to help me in my quest.  As I've stated before and repeat in my above quote, I read a lot.  In fact I study and analyze in detail what I've read then I go out and practice to see what works for me and what doesn't.  I follow Professor's dictum by making it for myself!

I would never call myself a "professor", but thank you for the compliment.  My parents are very pleased to know that someone believes that I've presented myself as learned person.  The college tuition that they've paid for has returned on their investment in terms of my presentation.  I've included your comment in my journal.  I just might recall it and use it at some point in the future.  I'm looking forward to meeting you someday in the future as well.

Morgan


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman

Bear said:


> I got my Pink Book in 1980. It is still a valuable reference for me.
> In the 80s I would teach the local neighborhood kids using the pink book as my guide. The kids in turn became training partners for me. In those days the Professor would come to Portland two or three times a year. The book helped us through the in-between times.
> 
> Tim Dawdy



Tim-

It's Tim Hartman here. How are you doing?


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman

Morgan said:


> I would never call myself a "professor", but thank you for the compliment.  My parents are very pleased to know that someone believes that I've presented myself as learned person.  The college tuition that they've paid for has returned on their investment in terms of my presentation.  I've included your comment in my journal.  I just might recall it and use it at some point in the future.  I'm looking forward to meeting you someday in the future as well.
> 
> Morgan



I may be wrong but, I think Rich is saying that you sound like a Buffalo, NY college professor whom was banned from this forum.


----------



## Morgan

Tim Hartman said:


> I may be wrong but, I think Rich is saying that you sound like a Buffalo, NY college professor whom was banned from this forum.


 
Sorry, I might have misread the inference, but I ain't him... I' m not African-American, I'm not 60 years old and I don't have a doctorate degree.

Morgan


----------



## arnisador

Morgan said:


> I ain't him... I' m not African-American, I'm not 60 years old and I don't have a doctorate degree.



According to the ECC catalog (pdf link), neither does he: It lists his highest degree(s) as a M.S. from Syracuse University and either another M.S. or additional graduate study at Suny at Buffalo. This is the 2006-2008 catalog.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Okay let's move back to discussion on the "Pink Book" as that is what this thread is about.

For myself I do not use the Pink Book for anything other than to look at it once in a blue moon.  It was not the best book in my opinion nor were any of the Professors books for that matter.  Still it plays a part in the *history* of Modern Arnis and that is why I take a peek every now and then.


----------



## arnisador

Brian R. VanCise said:


> For myself I do not use the Pink Book for anything other than to look at it once in a blue moon.  It was not the best book in my opinion nor were any of the Professors books for that matter.  Still it plays a part in the *history* of Modern Arnis and that is why I take a peek every now and then.



I have to agree. Even the Yellow Book was a handy reference at first when I had, say, forgotten what a certain disarm was, but now it serves me mostly as something to refer others to if they are beginners in Modern Arnis.


----------



## Carol

Which one is the Yellow Book, Arnisador?  I have yet to see that one for myself


----------



## arnisador

It's this book, referred to by its previous bright yellow cover. I have seen the yellow-covered version in bookstores within the last year.


----------



## Carol

Ahhh, OK, I recognize it now. 

Also, if you click on the image of the book on the Amazon page, it opens to what must have been the original yellow cover.   Way cool :ultracool


----------



## Guro Harold

Sorry guys, I beg to differ, I think that the "Pink Book" has a wealth of info.

I actually learned redonda on my own because of the pink book.

I remember seeing a senior student at the first place I began learning Modern Arnis doing Redonda, and upon seeing him do it, I asked if he could teach me it. I was chided by the group that I was too new and it was too early to learn it and that I should wait.

Well with the help of the "Pink Book", I learned Redonda within a week's time on my own.


----------



## kuntawguro

Just a note- In the yellow book , Jeff Arnold and Mike Replogle are the main training partners and simple mention that they are Michiganders.  Several of the original Modern Arnis guys here in Michigan.  Of course Charlie Brooks and I were way too far north to be included - he he


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

kuntawguro said:


> Just a note- In the yellow book , Jeff Arnold and Mike Replogle are the main training partners and simple mention that they are Michiganders. Several of the original Modern Arnis guys here in Michigan. Of course Charlie Brooks and I were way too far north to be included - he he


 
Well I do not know Mike I have met Jeff Arnold and he is a good guy!  Modern Arnis always has had an extremely strong presence in Michigan!


----------



## kuntawguro

Mike Replogle had a school of Modern Arnis in Hollywood California at one time. I went out and trained with him and stayed in the school- rough neighborhood. 2 shootings around the corner while I was there.  Jeff Fields and  Mark Parker were also heavy into modern Arnis . I never knew what happened to Jeff Arnold.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

kuntawguro said:


> Mike Replogle had a school of Modern Arnis in Hollywood California at one time. I went out and trained with him and stayed in the school- rough neighborhood. 2 shootings around the corner while I was there. Jeff Fields and Mark Parker were also heavy into modern Arnis . I never knew what happened to Jeff Arnold.


 
Jeff Arnold is still in the general Flint area and is working and pursuing his music career I believe. Jeff Fields was my second instructor and started me in Tae Kwon Do & Modern Arnis! Mark and I used to meet up on the tournament scene way, way back in the day in both Michigan and Chicago! I had heard alot of things about Mike but just never in the same area!


*Palusut said: Sorry guys, I beg to differ, I think that the "Pink Book" has a wealth of info.*

*I actually learned redonda on my own because of the pink book.*

*I remember seeing a senior student at the first place I began learning Modern Arnis doing Redonda, and upon seeing him do it, I asked if he could teach me it. I was chided by the group that I was too new and it was too early to learn it and that I should wait.*

*Well with the help of the "Pink Book", I learned Redonda within a week's time on my own.*

That is cool, still personally for me the Professor's books are a historical type of book only. Just in the over all scheme of things they were not that great. Now Dan Andersons books are a whole different matter. They have alot and I do mean alot of information in them.


----------



## Rich Parsons

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Jeff Arnold is still in the general Flint area and is working and pursuing his music career I believe. Jeff Fields was my second instructor and started me in Tae Kwon Do & Modern Arnis! Mark and I used to meet up on the tournament scene way, way back in the day in both Michigan and Chicago! I had heard alot of things about Mike but just never in the same area!
> 
> 
> *Palusut said: Sorry guys, I beg to differ, I think that the "Pink Book" has a wealth of info.*
> 
> *I actually learned redonda on my own because of the pink book.*
> 
> *I remember seeing a senior student at the first place I began learning Modern Arnis doing Redonda, and upon seeing him do it, I asked if he could teach me it. I was chided by the group that I was too new and it was too early to learn it and that I should wait.*
> 
> *Well with the help of the "Pink Book", I learned Redonda within a week's time on my own.*
> 
> That is cool, still personally for me the Professor's books are a historical type of book only. Just in the over all scheme of things they were not that great. Now Dan Andersons books are a whole different matter. They have alot and I do mean alot of information in them.




Jeff Arnold sold his club a few years ago to his top student. I thought he was still associated to the club and working with the owner and other black belts of the club.

Jeff Fields is a very important person for Modern Arnis in the Michigan area. He was the one who first saw him out of state (* California I believe and then in Chicago *) , and brought him into the state.  I used to hang out at Playland Park in North Grand Blanc/South Burton and he was always in there. Some of his top students were those that helped keep the sytem growing in the 80's. I thought Jeff Fields went his way into business in owning properties and leasing them out. 

Jim Power started with Privates with Jeff fields in the mid/late 70's and is still teaching and the senior at the club I teach at in Flint.


----------



## jaybacca72

holy crap rich,you have been around awhile!! you feeling like the other old farts yet haha! oh and i have the yellow book and the white book both signed by RP but no pink book yet (i must speak to hartman). i shall look into Dan Anderson's book though if Brian says it is good.
later
Jason Arnold
CANADA


----------



## Rich Parsons

jaybacca72 said:


> holy crap rich,you have been around awhile!! you feeling like the other old farts yet haha! oh and i have the yellow book and the white book both signed by RP but no pink book yet (i must speak to hartman). i shall look into Dan Anderson's book though if Brian says it is good.
> later
> Jason Arnold
> CANADA




The white covered book titled: "The Practical Art of Escrima" is also good in my opinion. I like it.  With the exception of a signed Pink Book as Ihad multiple copies, I lost the rest in a divorce. 

As to books by others, I have most of Dan's MA books, I do not have them all mostly based upon laziness. He has both electronic and hard copies. 


And yes, I take my old Fart medicine everyday, as I feel it more and more, with all you young punks (* Same time period or close enough to it *) all pick on my age.   :lol:


----------



## Guro Harold

Brian R. VanCise said:


> That is cool, still personally for me the Professor's books are a historical type of book only. Just in the over all scheme of things they were not that great. Now Dan Andersons books are a whole different matter. They have alot and I do mean alot of information in them.


Hi Brian,

I can respect that you are stating only your personal opinion. 

With all due respect however, concerning Modern Arnis, while Dan has offered excellent commentaries, GM Presas' still wrote the book.


----------



## Dan Anderson

Hi All,

Here in California on vacation with my family (Disneyland & San Diego Zoo and Seaworld).  Celebrating both Thanksgiving and the annual observance and festival of the continued existence of me  (my birthday is the 18th - still waiting for presents, folks!).  Had some down time and came upon this thread again.  A couple of comments:

Carol,
It's "Dan."  I only ask my students (in a very stern tone of voice) to call me Professor.  Thanks for the manners, though.  If you are determined to be formal, you may refer to me as _"Your Worship."_  I like that.  

Brian,
Thanks for the comments on my books.  All of you out in cyberland - listen to the young man and buy, buy, buy!

Rich misspeaks himself regarding being too lazy to buy my books.  He's too _cheap_!  Actually Rich and I are friends and I love to pick on him.  My word of advice: keep asking him questions - he's got a lot more knowledge than many people expect, both technical and historical.  He just doesn't shamelessly plug himself like some West Coast authors do.  BTW, he is required to call me "Your Worship." :ultracool

Harold,
No offense taken.  Prof. Remy laid down the ground work for us all with his teaching and his books/videos.  Unfortunately for the western mind, he was not that much of an author.  Rosemary helped big time with his books written in the PI and Renardo Barden (of Karate Illustrated magazine) finished his book for Ohara Publications.  The magic was in the personal touch of the man.  

My original aim the of the book writing was to clarify what he taught, not to be any kind of replacement for his teaching or to put myself in a position of greater authority (nobody is making that claim that I am, either).  They turned out to be a catalyst for my finding my own way in FMA using Modern Arnis as a base of reference.  What I have gotten from the writing of them has far exceeded what I was going for.  I have met, trained with, and have taught with my older brothers in the PI.  My branch of Modern Arnis has been certified in the PI as well.  All from starting out in a seminar in 1980.  Hell, I'm way off track here, aren't I.  Too much time this morning with a good cup of coffee.  Ahhh.  All for now.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Palusut said:


> Hi Brian,
> 
> I can respect that you are stating only your personal opinion.
> 
> With all due respect however, concerning Modern Arnis, while Dan has offered excellent commentaries, GM Presas' still wrote the book.


 
Hey Harold there is absolutely no doubt that the Professor was *the man*.


----------



## Rich Parsons

Dan Anderson said:


> . . .
> Rich misspeaks himself regarding being too lazy to buy my books.  He's too _cheap_! Actually Rich and I are friends and I love to pick on him. My word of advice: keep asking him questions - he's got a lot more knowledge than many people expect, both technical and historical. He just doesn't shamelessly plug himself like some West Coast authors do. BTW, he is required to call me "Your Worship." :ultracool
> 
> . . .
> 
> Yours,
> Dan Anderson



Your Worship or Grace or his Danness,  

I will show your quote to my friends and they will laugh at my legendary and world recognized cheapness.   :lol: 

I do thank you for the kind words. I hope to someday have the time and words to express a book myself. I know it is not forth coming soon, as it is a lot of work. (* Plug to all authors - and nod for the work it takes *)

I would like to have some west coast weather now as I have this white fungus all over my yard and trees and such. Some call it snow, I call it a seasonal fungus.  


I have expressed my opinion on the "pink" book and the the Practical Guide To Escrima as well. I like the "yellow" book for beginners and for additional basics. I like the pink book for a look at history and also a look at other basics. I like the Practical Book for lots of words and even more history, and also as the reference for what makes up a lot of "art" aspect of what we teach, such as the Cardinal Rules and Principals. 

They are all good in their own manner. Read/browse a decide for yourself  which to add to your personal library.


----------



## Guro Harold

Dan Anderson said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Here in California on vacation with my family (Disneyland & San Diego Zoo and Seaworld). Celebrating both Thanksgiving and the annual observance and festival of the continued existence of me (my birthday is the 18th - still waiting for presents, folks!). Had some down time and came upon this thread again. A couple of comments:
> 
> Carol,
> It's "Dan." I only ask my students (in a very stern tone of voice) to call me Professor. Thanks for the manners, though. If you are determined to be formal, you may refer to me as _"Your Worship."_ I like that.
> 
> Brian,
> Thanks for the comments on my books. All of you out in cyberland - listen to the young man and buy, buy, buy!
> 
> Rich misspeaks himself regarding being too lazy to buy my books. He's too _cheap_! Actually Rich and I are friends and I love to pick on him. My word of advice: keep asking him questions - he's got a lot more knowledge than many people expect, both technical and historical. He just doesn't shamelessly plug himself like some West Coast authors do. BTW, he is required to call me "Your Worship." :ultracool
> 
> Harold,
> No offense taken. Prof. Remy laid down the ground work for us all with his teaching and his books/videos. Unfortunately for the western mind, he was not that much of an author. Rosemary helped big time with his books written in the PI and Renardo Barden (of Karate Illustrated magazine) finished his book for Ohara Publications. The magic was in the personal touch of the man.
> 
> My original aim the of the book writing was to clarify what he taught, not to be any kind of replacement for his teaching or to put myself in a position of greater authority (nobody is making that claim that I am, either). They turned out to be a catalyst for my finding my own way in FMA using Modern Arnis as a base of reference. What I have gotten from the writing of them has far exceeded what I was going for. I have met, trained with, and have taught with my older brothers in the PI. My branch of Modern Arnis has been certified in the PI as well. All from starting out in a seminar in 1980. Hell, I'm way off track here, aren't I. Too much time this morning with a good cup of coffee. Ahhh. All for now.
> 
> Yours,
> Dan Anderson


Hi Dan,

Also, please note that I wrote that you provided "*excellent* commentaries"!

-Harold


----------



## Dan Anderson

Rikki,
When do you plan to begin your book?  (Note: Rich talked to me about doing one a month or so ago.  Personally I think it will be an excellent addition to FMA books.  His knowledge of FMA history in both Balintawak and Modern Arnis is quite good and he looks at the technical side with a very scientific view.  I'll be on the waiting list to buy one.  Did you see the word, _"buy"_, you cheap @$%%%!!*&!???)

Harold,
Yes, I did notice and thank you.  (Harold has picked up several of my books so he isn't yammering but stating a preference.  Is cool.)

Starting for home today.  Be off th ekeys for a bit.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Rich Parsons

Dan Anderson said:


> Rikki,
> When do you plan to begin your book? (Note: Rich talked to me about doing one a month or so ago. Personally I think it will be an excellent addition to FMA books. His knowledge of FMA history in both Balintawak and Modern Arnis is quite good and he looks at the technical side with a very scientific view. I'll be on the waiting list to buy one. Did you see the word, _"buy"_, you cheap @$%%%!!*&!???)
> 
> Harold,
> Yes, I did notice and thank you. (Harold has picked up several of my books so he isn't yammering but stating a preference. Is cool.)
> 
> Starting for home today.  Be off th ekeys for a bit.
> 
> Yours,
> Dan Anderson



Dan,

I have some ideas on paper. I am working on gettign into the mode by starting with a history introduction to update a website. And possible publish in an electronic magazine. 

I can see lots of things in my mind, and yet I know I do not have the equipment for the pictures so I have to wait until I can get one or work with someone who has patience to work with an engineer. As I would want lots of pictures to choose from so I can show specifics with my verbage. I remember a couple of paragraphs I wrote about a disarm and you commented  that I need to include pictures with that next time. So, I have to first get into the mode of just putting descriptions down, which is where I will start, and then try to tie it together later with my outline that I also have scribbled down. 

No time line established yet, still doing a lot of thinking out in my head and out loud. On a side note I have been taking some business classes to help me plan for the possibility of a club of my own. (* Still affiliated with the Flint Club - same curriculum - just a place for me to teach out of. *) I am loking into the costs of set up and having minimum equipment on hand, how to pick it up slowly over time, and to also plan on a minimum number of students to pay rent and keep the lights on. Money making would be long term goal, but keeping it open is the short term plan. So, just looking into that at the same time keeps me busy as I do not jump, I like to make plans.  Once again no time line on this, just thinking on paper and outloud. 

Thanks for the encouragement.  I think the first attempts at writing a book would be to write and use for the club, and possible some limited sales elsewhere. This would allow me to work out the kinks and issues.


----------



## Morgan

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Okay let's move back to discussion on the "Pink Book" as that is what this thread is about.
> 
> For myself I do not use the Pink Book for anything other than to look at it once in a blue moon. It was not the best book in my opinion nor were any of the Professors books for that matter. Still it plays a part in the *history* of Modern Arnis and that is why I take a peek every now and then.


 
Mr. VanCise,

I can agree with the history aspect of the Pink Book. OTOH, I do find it useful as an early overview of what Professor Presas was doing within Modern Arnis. It's much more comprehensive than the later published Yellow Book. That book is a mere quick entry summery. It's useful, easy 
to understand, but entirely too brief.

Morgan


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Morgan said:


> Mr. VanCise,
> 
> I can agree with the history aspect of the Pink Book. OTOH, I do find it useful as an early overview of what Professor Presas was doing within Modern Arnis. It's much more comprehensive than the later published Yellow Book. That book is a mere quick entry summery. It's useful, easy
> to understand, but entirely too brief.
> 
> Morgan


 
Hey no problem to each his own.  In my opinion the Professor was not the best writer or author still he was simply amazing at what he did!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Rich Parsons said:


> Dan,
> 
> I have some ideas on paper. I am working on gettign into the mode by starting with a history introduction to update a website. And possible publish in an electronic magazine.
> 
> I can see lots of things in my mind, and yet I know I do not have the equipment for the pictures so I have to wait until I can get one or work with someone who has patience to work with an engineer. As I would want lots of pictures to choose from so I can show specifics with my verbage. I remember a couple of paragraphs I wrote about a disarm and you commented  that I need to include pictures with that next time. So, I have to first get into the mode of just putting descriptions down, which is where I will start, and then try to tie it together later with my outline that I also have scribbled down.
> 
> No time line established yet, still doing a lot of thinking out in my head and out loud. On a side note I have been taking some business classes to help me plan for the possibility of a club of my own. (* Still affiliated with the Flint Club - same curriculum - just a place for me to teach out of. *) I am loking into the costs of set up and having minimum equipment on hand, how to pick it up slowly over time, and to also plan on a minimum number of students to pay rent and keep the lights on. Money making would be long term goal, but keeping it open is the short term plan. So, just looking into that at the same time keeps me busy as I do not jump, I like to make plans. Once again no time line on this, just thinking on paper and outloud.
> 
> Thanks for the encouragement.  I think the first attempts at writing a book would be to write and use for the club, and possible some limited sales elsewhere. This would allow me to work out the kinks and issues.


 
Hey Rich a book project!  That is great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Take your time and get it the way you want it and I am sure Dan or I can give you a lot of helpful hints and pitfalls to avoid.  Personally after my latest ebook and how sales jumped once it came out I am moving into ebooks myself.  Currently I am working on five of them. :erg:  Still knowing you and how you teach I for one would definately be interested in getting one.  As Dan knows and just about every other martial arts author out there knows I like to have lot's of reading material!


----------



## Blotan Hunka

Brian R. VanCise said:


> That is cool, still personally for me the Professor's books are a historical type of book only. Just in the over all scheme of things they were not that great. Now Dan Andersons books are a whole different matter. They have alot and I do mean alot of information in them.


 
Which brings up a question. What do people look for in martial arts books? What would have made the Pink book a "great" book? Better photos? more techniques? fewer techniques but more detail of the ones included? history of the art? 

What makes one Arnis book "great" but others less so?


----------



## Rich Parsons

Blotan Hunka said:


> Which brings up a question. What do people look for in martial arts books? What would have made the Pink book a "great" book? Better photos? more techniques? fewer techniques but more detail of the ones included? history of the art?
> 
> What makes one Arnis book "great" but others less so?



A book is a reference tool. I like one book more than another in its usefulness as a reference tool. Can I learn some history or philosophy or see a technique. The benefit of a book is that it can be held in one location while the person is able to read it where they want too or even look and practice. A video has motion so it is better in some aspects, but in others it is harder to get it to stop so you can look at a picture and then read the description and try to let it sink in. Older VCR's that had nice slow motion would do this ok to slow something down, but you alwasy had to back it up and reply it to get the audio.  Each has benefits in their own.  Some books might be great for beginners, and another book to detailed or confusing. To me though a book that stands the test of time for martial arts has some pictures or diagrams but has verbage that covers the history or the philosophy or explanations for the intermediate and advanced students. Having a good beginner book is important for club usage, but to learn a system, the book should be a reference tool to the students who are getting instruction elsewhere in person. To me this means, the book should assume that beginners can "learn it" but it may require someone from another system with skills to do it. "Learn it" was in quotes as in anything physical, one get read plays for football all day long, but until one goes and runs them they do not having the timing of the snap coulnt and when to turn down. 

Just my opinion. (* A good question though also in my opinion. *)


----------



## Rich Parsons

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Hey Rich a book project!  That is great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take your time and get it the way you want it and I am sure Dan or I can give you a lot of helpful hints and pitfalls to avoid. Personally after my latest ebook and how sales jumped once it came out I am moving into ebooks myself. Currently I am working on five of them. :erg:  Still knowing you and how you teach I for one would definately be interested in getting one.  As Dan knows and just about every other martial arts author out there knows I like to have lot's of reading material!




Brian,

I will contact you later when I am past the real high 10,000 foot level. 

Thanks


----------



## Blotan Hunka

Rich Parsons said:


> A book is a reference tool. I like one book more than another in its usefulness as a reference tool. Can I learn some history or philosophy or see a technique. The benefit of a book is that it can be held in one location while the person is able to read it where they want too or even look and practice. A video has motion so it is better in some aspects, but in others it is harder to get it to stop so you can look at a picture and then read the description and try to let it sink in. Older VCR's that had nice slow motion would do this ok to slow something down, but you alwasy had to back it up and reply it to get the audio. Each has benefits in their own. Some books might be great for beginners, and another book to detailed or confusing. To me though a book that stands the test of time for martial arts has some pictures or diagrams but has verbage that covers the history or the philosophy or explanations for the intermediate and advanced students. Having a good beginner book is important for club usage, but to learn a system, the book should be a reference tool to the students who are getting instruction elsewhere in person. To me this means, the book should assume that beginners can "learn it" but it may require someone from another system with skills to do it. "Learn it" was in quotes as in anything physical, one get read plays for football all day long, but until one goes and runs them they do not having the timing of the snap coulnt and when to turn down.
> 
> Just my opinion. (* A good question though also in my opinion. *)


 
Nice reply, thanks. Ive always like books that had many photographs of a technique. I dislike the books that show a "before-after" sequence but you just cant seem to "see" what the technique was.


----------



## Cruentus

kuntawguro said:


> Just a note- In the yellow book , Jeff Arnold and Mike Replogle are the main training partners and simple mention that they are Michiganders.  Several of the original Modern Arnis guys here in Michigan.  Of course Charlie Brooks and I were way too far north to be included - he he



Just a reply to your note: I had the benefit of learning from a great Modern Arnis instructor in Michigan when I started (Ted Reddish). Not many people know him, but he was very good, and I am sure that had to do with the high quality of Modern Arnis training that was around in Michigan back then. If it wasn't for Mr. Reddish, I would not have been able to start Modern Arnis when I was 12, and I would not have had people to train with outside seminars. I was very fortunate. 

As to the pink book: great book, and great historical reference. Makes me want to try to find mine, as I am not sure where it is at the moment!


----------



## Dan Anderson

Hey Crue,

Good to hear you.  How's it hangin'?

Dan


----------



## Cruentus

Dan Anderson said:


> Hey Crue,
> 
> Good to hear you.  How's it hangin'?
> 
> Dan



Not to bad. I'll try to shoot you a ph call this week to just to say hi...


----------



## K Williams

I bought mine at one of the Professor's seminars here in NYC. Got it signed by him too.


----------



## Rich Parsons

K Williams said:


> I bought mine at one of the Professor's seminars here in NYC. Got it signed by him too.



At the time he would always sign for those who bought from him. I still have mine. It is one of the few that survived personal issues. I have picked up another copy to use as my reference material to keep the signed one in better shape over time. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mark Lynn

Blotan Hunka said:


> Which brings up a question. What do people look for in martial arts books? What would have made the Pink book a "great" book? Better photos? more techniques? fewer techniques but more detail of the ones included? history of the art?
> 
> What makes one Arnis book "great" but others less so?


 
I look at a book from several different angles of view.
1) Historical: If it has pictures or information that show or explain how things were done in the former days, then even though it might be not how things are done today, than it is still useful to get a wider view of things.

2) Technical: If the book explains the material in a thoughtful manner, as in it is laid out in chapters, establishes a base of knowledge to work from, builds on that base, and leads somewhere.  If the book has pictures to demonstrate the techniques in a clear manner, and gets the technique across to the reader (if that was the intention in the first place).

3) Informational: If the book was written to explain concepts, stories to get its points across. Instead of using pictures the author uses words to convey concepts behind the techniques; explaining timing, distancing, strategy, or events.

4) Pure enjoyment: If the book has stories about the subject matter (say a person) that makes the reader feel like they learned something new about the person, make the reader more connected (albeit in small way) to a much larger whole.  Sharing an exerience so to speak.

Now to me (only my opinion here) a *great* book will include several of these points and the more of these points it hits without going overboard the better the book will be.  The less the book hits then the less the book will be*, even though the book maybe really strong in one area*.

In my opinion this is one of the reasons that Guro Inosanto's book always gets referenced as a great book.  He hits on all of these points.  So anyone who reads it gets something out of it, and all of them are covered pretty well in it.

He starts out with the historical and the personal information about the men who were his teachers so you feel connected to the art.  Then he covers the technical and the conceptual angles as well. A *blend *of pictures and technical writing to get the point across.

GM Remy's books are different, the technical are covered with pictures and words to describe the pictures but they are technically cold, removed.  They *show* the *how* and the result but the *why* isn't covered or *explained* at all.  

For me GM Remy will always be *The Man* (as someone posted in this thread) in Modern Arnis, and his books will always have value in my collection and in my teaching.  However I do believe that there have been better books written (like SM Dan's books that I have purchased) and I believe there will be better books written in the future by other wirters about Modern Arnis.

Different subject matter but same point and that is I believe the same thing about his video series as well.  All of his tapes are like this.  Although he gets his points across better in motion and action as opposed to his written word.  But I believe there is better explaination of technique and the concepts behind the techniques out there from the downline instructors, *although no one can come close to his video presence or performance.*

Mark


----------



## hapkenkido

i just got the pink book 2 weeks ago. i love the history and the anyos. i have been doing Modern Arnis off and on for a few years now but am realy getting to train steady now.


----------



## Morgan

hapkenkido said:


> i just got the pink book 2 weeks ago. i love the history and the anyos. i have been doing Modern Arnis off and on for a few years now but am realy getting to train steady now.


 
This is a good book and informative if you take the time to read it carefully and practice the various techniques illustrated.

Morgan


----------

